# Variable Speed Multi Tool



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks like you got a real deal here, Ray. Nice.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I have one of these too. Great tool. Thanks for posting!

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
" Blue Collar Woodworking? That show changed my life! "- The Hampton Roadie


----------



## steffen707 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have the rockwell variable speed multi tool and I absolutely love it. I'm sure this performs very similarly, and reviews I have read indicate its not so much the brand of oscilating tool you get, its the quality of the attachments you use that dictates how well it performs.

I had to notch my subfloor for installing jack studs when I put in a 14 foot header this winter, cut the bottom of some door frames for new hardwood flooring, cut out electrical box holes in my wall (2 sheets of wood paneling on top of lath and plaster and super old saw dust and wood chip insulation).

I"t has performed flawlessly as a tool for me. Again I don't have the performax one, but just the nature of how these tools works can be an awesome addition to anybodies tool set.


----------



## Lump (Sep 27, 2020)

I purchased the Performax multi tool and worked it hard on a sanding project. It began making screeching noises and did not vibrate. From my research of multi tools it seems the bearings or gears wear out easily on all makes of the tools. Can this be repaired? Have you seen the same issue?

Thanks


----------

